# Automatischer Textumbruch in TD



## snikkazz (12. August 2004)

Hi,
ich hätte gern mal gewusst wie ich den Text in einer Zelle automatisch umbrechen lasse. 
Ich hab das Problem das die Zelle trotz dem konkret angegebene "width" tag immer größer wird.

ich habe bis jetzt keine gescheite lösung gefunden 
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (12. August 2004)

Hm, merkwürdig...

Bricht um:


```
<table>
<tr>
	<td width="20">Das ist ein Umbruchtest, mal kucken was passiert...</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## snikkazz (12. August 2004)

kann es sein das es an attributen wie:

cellpadding
cellspacing
height="100%"

liegt? ich meine nicht.


----------



## bfsdasauge (12. August 2004)

Ich kenne das Problem auch. 

z.B.

<TABLE width = "200">
<TR>
  <TD width ="20">blablablablablablabla</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>

führt zu dem Problem, dass die Tabellenzelle einfach größer gemacht wird, als ich angegeben habe.

Wenn ich allerdings 
  <TD width ="20">blablablablablablabla</TD>
  <TD width = "180"></TD> 

schreibe, klappts.


----------



## snikkazz (12. August 2004)

danke, ich werd´s ausprobieren.
--------------------------------------------

funktioniert ebenfalls nicht, ich weiss nicht woran´s liegt


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. August 2004)

Wo soll da denn umgebrochen werden....
wenn du dem Browser keine Möglichkeit dazu gibst, kann er das auch nicht.... auf jeden Fall kann er nicht mitten in einem Wort umbrechen....es sei denn, du fügst dort ein Zeichen ein, an welchem er umbrechen kann.


----------

